# Train show finds,,need little parts id



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

I finally found some slotcars at my local train show that i really wanted,,,afx cars complete and some jl bodies .Most with mean greens and most missing front tires,some extra non mag parts came with this stuff also.Did any non mag cars come with green magnets?one car(non mag )has a blue arm?


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

other pictures


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I believe the Blue(Drag) Arms only came in the early 4 Gear Specialty chassis, and were not used in any other aurora chassis. And I think the Green & White and Green & Orange magnets were from certain t-jets only, and never were used in A/FX non MT cars.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

What fer Blue painted w/stripes and #2 on body is on that T-jet chassis, is that a Thunderbird Body ?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Correction, I was wrong above(I looked it up), as Green & Orange Magnets did come on some Early Non MT A/FX chassis....my bad


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

I Thought it was a couger? for one dollar i was buying (Body) i want to pluck the engine off!Total on cars above was $60 wth two other jl bodies.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Nope, thats NOT the Cougar, it's the '67 Thunderbird ! If you don't want to keep that body, I'll give you $2 for it as is


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Thunderbird, you can see the Thunderbird emblem on the side of the top where the landau irons and partial vinyl roof should be should be.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> I believe the Blue(Drag) Arms only came in the early 4 Gear Specialty chassis, and were not used in any other aurora chassis. And I think the Green & White and Green & Orange magnets were from certain t-jets only, and never were used in A/FX non MT cars.


Dont quote me for certain Ralph....but I seem to remember that some of the pancake Xcceleraters had some really strong magnets; some of which were green and white ...and other odd ball colors...powder blue (and not rough finished like AW). 

Pretty easy to identify by their strength and very smooth finish. If I ever find the car with them in it I'll post a pic.


----------



## tonesua (Jul 1, 2006)

*Your slot car magnet is strong!*

If you never find anything else "in the wild" to that extent, you can die knowing you got yerself a score of a lifetime. Way to go. The digging is just another part of the fun of this hobby. 

Record collector geeks call it record radar. I dunno what we'd call it in these circles? "You got a magnet for slot cars?" "Your armature sure is strong, buddy".


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

great haul! digging the Nomads in particular...

--rick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Bill Hall said:


> Dont quote me for certain Ralph....but I seem to remember that some of the pancake Xcceleraters had some really strong magnets; some of which were green and white ...and other odd ball colors...powder blue (and not rough finished like AW).
> 
> Pretty easy to identify by their strength and very smooth finish. If I ever find the car with them in it I'll post a pic.


 Yeah Bill, I corrected myself in my later post after I looked them up-> because I found that I did own the green and white combo, and they musta came out of some of the non MT A/FX that I have. And after looking them up in the magnet guide on the slotmonsters.com site, it suggested that White and Greens were used in both early A/FX and the XL's.
PS- a while ago I started collecting all the different aurora magnet types(variants) that could be used in T-Jets, and I think I got copies of all types now. BUT, I'm not completely sure which chassis each of these magnets originated from 
Oh, and I also started collecting Arm types too, but although I have most of them, I'm still short on obtaining any of the Super II or XL Quadra Lams....


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys! Collect these arm q arms.1 of them is i think a rewound.I had 3 but one seems to be missing? i probably swapped it by mistake in a car a sold the car.......hey.....thats the same way i got that arm by ''mistake ''.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

com side


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

use a meter set on OHMs and measure the resistance of each pole on the arms. 4 OHMs means they are SUPER II quadralam arms. higher than that means they are Xlerator arms. lower means they are custom winds on quadralam blanks


----------

